# Taverne zum teuflischen Akt



## Crasius der Erzmagier (14. Februar 2010)

Dieser Thread soll für Rp fans seien die ihre Kreativität spielen lassen möchten.
Diese Taverne liegt in einem Abgelegen Viertel Shatrath´s,wo jede Art von Kreaturen bis übermächtigen Götter sich treffen dürfen und alles in Frieden.

Name: Königin Lana`thel
Rasselutelf
Platz in der Geschichte:Uralte Blutelfen Göttin
Geschlecht:Weiblich
RL Namehilipp

Achja, und nicht zu vergessen viel Spaß beim schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Ganz liebe Grüße an alle <3


----------



## jolk (14. Februar 2010)

oot: vergessts, ich bin dumm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

